# Dropchancen bei Buffed



## Namsoon (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo,


ich bin zur Zeit am farmen von Schmiedekunstrezepten. Eines davon ist die tückische Mithrilklinge. Das muss man sich selber farmen weil es beim aufheben gebunden wird. Bei buffed steht, wenn man danach sucht, dass das von Moderrankenkrabblern in den Düstermarschen zu 0,2 droppen soll. Unter anderem steht da aber auch "gefunden in", "erbeutet durch heroisch" und "gefunden in 5 Spieler".


Was sind das dann für Lootlisten und sind die richtig oder evtl von privaten Servern?


Ich gehe jetzt seit Wochen immer mal wieder in Uldaman in den Hintereingang zu der kleinen Ausgrabungsgrube wo dann eine Frau (Verzauberkunstlehrerin) erscheint wenn man die Skorpione tötet. Da steht IMMER eine große Mithrilbeschlagene Truhe oder eine große Dunkelholztruhe und laut Buffed soll das Rezept da drin droppen. Wenn ich allerdings nach den Truhen in Buffed suche dann steht da als Inhalt nicht das Rezept bei das ich haben möchte.

Außerdem macht es mich etwas nachdenklich, dass da unter "gefunden in heroisch" Maraudon steht. Ich bin da auch schonmal in den linken Eingang öfter rein gegangen und habe die genannten Mops die das zu 0,3 - 0,5 % haben sollen getötet. Leider bis jetzt nichts.


Ich würde ja lieber gerne Maraudon gehen weil man da mehrere Mops hat die das haben könnten, also man hat pro Instanzrun öfter die Chance auf das Rezept, aber warum steht da "gefunden in heroisch"? Da lasse ich das lieber und gebe mich mit den Mops in den Düstermarschen ab, nicht das ich mich in Maraudon zu tode farmen kann weil das da nicht droppen kann weil das vielleicht von einem privaten Server ein Loot ist. Heroisches Maraudon gibt es ja nicht. Allerdings hatte ich auch überlegt, dass das vielleicht ein Fehler von dem Programm sein könnte, das die Lootlisten erstellt. Also wenn man heroisch eingestellt hat und dann in die Instanz geht dann denkt das Programm, man ist auf hero in Maraudon.


Also wo sollte ich jetzt am besten farmen wo ich auch sicher sein kann dass es dort droppen KANN? Nicht das ich da umsonst farme...
Vielleicht weiß auch jemand wo ich das Rezept farmen kann weil er es selber mal gefunden hat?


----------



## Cryteki (17. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht kann es ja droppen aber du hattest nicht genug glück? und warum sollte es auf privatservern in so einer low-level inni droppen ? Fragen über fragen und niemand weiß die antwort!


----------



## Namsoon (17. Juni 2010)

Die Frage ist halt, warum da "gefunden in heroisch" steht. Maraudon gibt es nicht als heroisch. Und bei denen wo man das finden soll in heroisch da ist das auch nicht in der lootliste.

Bei denen in den Düstermarschen und bei "gefunden in 5 Spieler" (in dem Antiken Schatz in Uldaman beim Endboss) ist es in der lootliste aufgeführt wo es droppen soll.


----------



## Kafka (17. Juni 2010)

öhm lol? Das ist nunmal die Datenbank Maske, das is bei allen Items so soweit ich weiss. Kannst dir auch Flammenschlund items an gucken da steht auch "gefunden auf HC".


----------



## Namsoon (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man besser garnichts schreiben... eklig, diese lol-lappen...


Braucht keiner mehr was schreiben. Hat sich für mich erledigt.



Erstgemeinte antworten kann man mir mit einer privaten Nachricht schicken.


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Das ist nunmal die Datenbank Maske



Exakt - Problem ist halt, dass zum Launch von BLASC3 auch P-Server-Loots mit reinkamen und die sind auf den sogenannten "Fun-Servern" je nach Bock der Betreiber auch willkürlich verteilt.
Mittlerweile gibts auch für die neue BLASC-Software vernünftige Filter - aber wir müssen die DB bereinigen. Das Lohnt sich aber erst so richtig mit Cataclysm.


----------



## Groshmak (17. Juni 2010)

@ Zam

Was habt ihr eigentlich für Arbeitszeiten ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (17. Juni 2010)

Ich geb dir den Rat, bei Items deren Herkunftsort du suchst, einfach die Kommentare zu überfliegen.
Steht zwar extrem viel mist (und noch öfter "first/frist/frost") drin ... aber im Groben gibt es meist deutliche Anhaltspunkte.
Die Leute posten oft ihren eigenen Fundort und so kannst dir raussuchen welche der Daten wirklich zutreffen. 

MfG Nex


----------



## Shadria (18. Juni 2010)

Ich nutze selber gern die buffed-Datenbank, aber manchmal ist auch sinnvoll sich die Datenbanken bei der "Konkurrenz" anzusehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal die Links zum Item "Pläne: Tückische Mithrilklinge" bei anderen Datenbanken:

wowhead

pluendermeister

wowdb

thottbot


----------



## Creeb (22. Juni 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Ich nutze selber gern die buffed-Datenbank, aber manchmal ist auch sinnvoll sich die Datenbanken bei der "Konkurrenz" anzusehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich hau noch ergänzend MobMap dazu.

http://www.mobmap.de/search


----------

